# Contract or No?



## twocolor (May 12, 2008)

I've been shooting weddings now for about three years.  In this time, I have never been asked about a contract.  I did some research online, and they look pretty basic and simple.

Do you or Don't you have someone sign a contract, and why?

Also, what do you put into that contract to cover you and your client?


----------



## amandakifer (May 13, 2008)

always have a contract.  Spell out what they get from you and what you get from them.  Such things can include start and end times, eating the same meal as everyone else (at a wedding) or other arrangments for meals, end products you deliever.  

I'm sure others will have more things to add.  It is a good idea to have a sign contract so everyone knows what is expected from eachother.


----------



## FitzTML (May 13, 2008)

After years of study (watching daytime judge shows). I have to recommend them.


----------



## TheOtherBob (May 13, 2008)

Well, you always have a contract with the other party -- you agreed to do something, and they agreed to pay you for it.  So the question is whether you should have a _written_ (rather than oral) contract.  

I'd say it's never a bad idea to have it in writing -- it's far safer.


----------



## twocolor (May 13, 2008)

So here's my next question, do I make up my own contract for them and me to sign, or do I pay for a professional one from a website that offers different contracts?  The one I found was about $15.00.


----------



## Big Mike (May 13, 2008)

I would highly recommend having a signed contract.  I've read enough horror stories from wedding photographers (and clients) to know that plenty of things can go wrong and you don't want to get stuck with the blame.

For example, what if something happens and all of your gear gets damaged or is stolen?  Now the couple has no professional photos of their very expensive wedding and they want to sue you?  

What if, after the wedding, they haven't paid you?  Or what if it's the wedding day and they haven't paid you?

Anyway...what I did, was to collect as many other photographer's contracts as I could and made mine with the parts that I thought were best.

It wouldn't hurt to have a lawyer look it over anyway.


----------



## twocolor (May 13, 2008)

So, is there anyone willing to post an image of their contracts that I can view?


----------



## jols (May 13, 2008)

if you do a search for contracts there are loads good ones.

just taylor it to suit your needs


----------



## Rhys (May 13, 2008)

Bonus of a contract - they can't get away with not paying. You're also covered if it's a good contract against most things.

Bonus of no contract - they can't sue you and have any chance of winning. The judge would want to see a contract.


----------



## hedonia (May 14, 2008)

Buy this book: Business and Legal forms for photographers. http://www.amazon.com/Business-Lega...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1210787652&sr=8-1

It comes with a CD so you can load the contracts into a word processing program and add your logo, letterhead, etc. Its a very useful book.


----------



## elsaspet (May 14, 2008)

Good God....
Yes.  A real photographer has a contract.  A real client would demand one.

It's to cover you AND your client.

BTW, you need insurance and bonding too.


----------



## judson (May 14, 2008)

Free legal advice (Yes, I am a lawyer).  One get a local lawyer to write you a good contract.  Two.  Make damn sure you are incorporated (LLC or C corp, does not matter).  Three make sure you have a good umbrella policy.  You will sleep well at night with those three things.


----------



## twocolor (May 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone's comments, and I thank you for the links and things.  WOW, there's more things to worry about than I've ever been faced with.  I can see how things could go south, and your client as well as yourself should be covered. 

Judson, can I ask a question, what is the difference between LLC - limited liability corporation (right?) and just plain old C.  I can understand the obvious part that I'm limited in my liability, but how and what are the pros and cons of each? (if you don't mind giving more free advice )


----------



## *Mike* (May 16, 2008)

You really need a lawyer to walk you through this kinda stuff...  When you start comparing LLC's, LLP's, S-corps, C-corps, you're getting into specifics that most people arne't going to be able to help you with.  

We are a limited liability company - in large part because of the way earnings are handled.


----------



## hedonia (May 16, 2008)

twocolor said:


> Judson, can I ask a question, what is the difference between LLC - limited liability corporation (right?) and just plain old C.  I can understand the obvious part that I'm limited in my liability, but how and what are the pros and cons of each? (if you don't mind giving more free advice )




Check out danheller.com. Tons of information on the business side of photography, including good answers to that question.


----------



## JIP (May 17, 2008)

Shooting a wedding without a contract is just asking for trouble.  You should always have a contract for your and your client's protection.  There was recently a thread where someone posted several links to some contract blanks and possibilities.  My original contract was made for me by a lawyer it only cost me about a hundred dollars to do it wich I guess sounds like alot but it depends on how serious you are about this.


----------



## Alpha (May 17, 2008)

always always always contract.


----------

